# SuperCo Bikes



## viciousdher (Dec 22, 2006)

For those of You who have been waiting, the secret is now out:

Introducing SuperCo Bikes




























more info and pics here

https://www.littermag.com/techno/superco/menu.php


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I want one... those top tubes are so fricken low. No foot cans would be super easy on those.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

I thought this was an awesome quote on there site.

"A blend of MTB and BMX. If combined with skin tight black jeans and a chain wallet, the 20 inchers might accept you" Haha...So true!! 

Looks good for sure...


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

I think I may have just popped a chubby at my desk. Those things are sick... simple but sick. It doesn't say anywhere but I'm guessing (hoping) they are steel right?


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Yah man chromo...looks way to skinny to be alum.

One looks like it's rocking 24's prob. jumps like a dream...


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

I thought it was chromo too but wasn't sure if anyone knew for sure. And you are correct, the caption for the white one said its 24's. I'm still not sold on 24's though... real men ride 26s.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm as hard as a diamond in an ice storm.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Excuse me, but this is the "Downhill - Freeride" forum. There is NO place for bikes of such short travel here. I hope you will remember this and know better in the future.












Slick-ass frames by the way....


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

4" travel bike... hardtail of course.... isn't this freeriding?


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

I am pretty sure there will be a 24" and 26" version of the frame. Stayed tuned. It is cromo.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

joelalamo45 said:


> 4" travel bike... hardtail of course.... isn't this freeriding?


Holy crap  That jump is insane. Makes my heart skip. Is that you??? That jump scares my 7 inch bike... Let alone doing it on my Mob. :eekster:


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Holy crap  That jump is insane. Makes my heart skip. Is that you??? That jump scares my 7 inch bike... Let alone doing it on my Mob. :eekster:


Yeah that's me on a P-1 cro-mo... all 35 years of me, too.


----------



## Irlbiker (Feb 14, 2007)

Those bikes look sick and that drop is insane!


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

the only issue i could see, that i have witht he p2, is how low the seat tube is, could stand to be a little higher when riding somewhere, because the seat would hit the tire if positioned as low as it goes, but to each his own


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Would be nice if you could rock either 24's or 26's on the same frame. Just one or the other is kinda lame IMO.


----------



## viciousdher (Dec 22, 2006)

Steel and hand made in the USA


----------



## yakuzaaniki (Jul 6, 2007)

any idea what they will be going for ?


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

joelalamo45 said:


> Yeah that's me on a P-1 cro-mo... all 35 years of me, too.


I'm hittin' 33 years on Earth, but I ain't hittin' that! :eekster:


----------



## Spastik Slingkee (Nov 22, 2005)

yea, wats the price on the frames?


----------



## viciousdher (Dec 22, 2006)

"we will have specs and pricing posted within a week and we'll have a website up in about two weeks"


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Maybe it isn't that bad I had to postpone my dirt bike aquisition


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

I heard around $750 but that could just be a rumor


----------



## viciousdher (Dec 22, 2006)

Fresh new tools for fun from Doc coming down the pipeline.

SuperCo's Satellite (24") and Charger (26") are currently in production with an ETA of three months. Additional detail on these frames will be with you in the coming weeks.

In the meantime, we'll be at Interbike with both bikes available for a spin on the track at the dirt demo.

Tubing True Temper Supertherm 4130 front, True Temper Platinum 4130 rear

Headset 1.125 Campagnolo Type Integrated (BMX standard 45/45 angular contact)

BB Mid Sized

Brakes Disc only, Small Rotor International Standard Mount

Hub spacing 135mm

Geometry (with 18.5" fork):

The Satellite 24"

Head Angle 70

Seat Angle 71

TT length (actual) 22.125 inch

BB height 12.125 inch

Min CS length 14.625 inch

Frame weight 4.75 lbs

The Charger 26"

Head Angle 70

Seat Angle 71 effective at 16 inch BB center to seat rails (68 actual)

TT length(actual) 22.125 inch

BB height 12.125 inch

Min CS length 15.0 inch

Frame weight 4.9 lbs

-- 
SuperCo
p 801-973-0656
c 212-932-1445
[email protected]


----------



## viciousdher (Dec 22, 2006)

Website is up. First batch shipping in a couple weeks !!!

http://www.ridesuperco.com/


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

They rode awesome! We rode both the Satellite and Charger. Nice work on the site.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

looks sweet


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

I really like these .. and would totally want one if i was any good at street riding, djing or any other form of riding 

in fact i still want one.. even though i'd look retarded standing next to it while everyone jumped their bikes.


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

Its like.... a hardtail.


I dont get it.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

Good looking frame but seriously how many overpriced oversized BMX bikes do we need? The S&M LTF is very comparable in material and about as expensive as a true BMX frame gets at $399. I don't see how the SuperCo is worth almost twice as much?! WTF?

http://www.danscomp.com/211268.php

Integrated headset, mid size BB, same SuperTherm frame material etc.

This explosion of 24"/26" "BMX" hardtails are such a ripoff IMO.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Bulldog said:


> Good looking frame but seriously how many overpriced oversized BMX bikes do we need? The S&M LTF is very comparable in material and about as expensive as a true BMX frame gets at $399. I don't see how the SuperCo is worth almost twice as much?! WTF?
> 
> http://www.danscomp.com/211268.php
> 
> ...


If you wanna ride "like" one you better ride what they ride!! 





Gord where the hell you been??


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> If you wanna ride "like" one you better ride what they ride!!


Thanks for the video! That would have been great to see those guys in person.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

viciousdher said:


> Website is up. First batch shipping in a couple weeks !!!
> 
> http://www.ridesuperco.com/


I have almost my entire build ready and waiting for my Satellite. It's gonna be sick!


----------

